# A pretty baby sweater



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Found this while browsing. Wish I had a baby to knit for.
https://theknittingspace.com/rosabel-knitted-baby-cardigan/


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you. A lovely sweater.


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I do and I will! Lovely pattern thanks for te link!


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ravelry link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rosabel-cardigan


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's really lovely, thanks for the link.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

glendajean said:


> Found this while browsing. Wish I had a baby to knit for.
> https://theknittingspace.com/rosabel-knitted-baby-cardigan/


Thanks for the great pattern. I knit baby clothes for charity, so that if you want to make the sweater, there are many organizations that would appreciate it.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Great idea. There is probably places in this area to donate to. It's very hot her in the summer, but by the time I get it knit it will be cool weather and a baby sweater will be appreciated. I have some pink baby yarn in my stash and I do love this pattern - I'll be glad to have an excuse to knit it. :sm01:


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

It is such fun and quick gratification when you make baby clothes. I am sure you will enjoy making it and giving it to a worthy cause.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't have babies to knit for right now--but I have started a "hope chest" for when great-grands come along. I think I have enough blankets now, and wanted to start doing some sweaters. Looks like this one is sized through Toddler size, so it looks like a good one to keep. Thanks for the post.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Lovely, thanks


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

glendajean said:


> Found this while browsing. Wish I had a baby to knit for.
> https://theknittingspace.com/rosabel-knitted-baby-cardigan/


There is always a baby to knit for. Foster children, hospital, etc.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful little jacket....thanks for the link.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So pretty


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful baby sweater.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

glendajean said:


> Found this while browsing. Wish I had a baby to knit for.
> https://theknittingspace.com/rosabel-knitted-baby-cardigan/


Thank you for the link, I just added it to my library.

Hospitals always have babies in need..


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Intricate stitching, lovely!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very pretty cardigan. Thanks for the link.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

That would make a pretty adult sweater also.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful baby sweater, thanks for posting.


----------

